# Denver CO Zombie Crawl - Oct. 23rd, 2010 - New Guinness World Record!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

On Saturday October 23, 2010 at 2:00pm, Denver will be holding the largest Zombie gathering in history at Skyline Park (16th & Arapahoe St.).

An estimated 4,000 zombies came to Skyline Park and threatened to eat the living! Come out for the 2010 Zombie Crawl and let's make this one better than last year!

Remember, this is an ALL AGES and FREE event. Everyone is welcome. We do however ask that you bring a non-perishable food item to donate to the Food Bank of the Rockies.

http://new.eyeheartbrains.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Guinness has recently recognized Denver, Colorado's Zombie Crawl to hold the new record as of October 24, 2010. An early conservative estimate from Denver Zombie Crawl organizer Daniel Newman puts the number of zombies at 7,300, which is enough to break Seattle's record by a long shot. Last year's Denver Zombie Crawl hosted an estimated 4,000 zombies.Again, this is only an early estimate, and according to Newman it is on the conservative side of the count, which means there is the possibility that October 23, 2010 Denver Zombie Crawl exceeded 7,300 zombies. We will have the accurate count of the Denver Zombie Crawl's zombie attendance by October 25,2010.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like fun. I've never seen a zombie Micky Mouse before.  Are you in there somewhere Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, I was the one dressed as a zombie.  LOL No, I didn't make it. I'm not good in crowds.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunti, you funny girl

Man, that's a LOT of zombies!:googly:


----------

